# Hufschmid, Infernodroid Concept, Quilt/Birdseye Maple!



## jbcrazy (Jun 29, 2010)

Insane.

The mad doctor is insane.

I loved my H7 so much I ordered an H6. 

Concept... Infernodroid.

Firey Quilted Maple
Birdseye Maple Neck
Elm Back
Fire Red/Lava Oil Finish
Bloodwood Fretboard
Hannes Bridge... all black hardware for all that matters. 
25.5 Scale
Slightly less output/darker voiced Hufschmid Rocker/OTT Pickups.




















Unleash the mad scientist... you get crazy fuggin' droids.
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/3844/photo559b.jpg


----------



## jymellis (Jun 29, 2010)

ummm i have to go for now, i will be back in about 5 minutes and kinda weary


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 29, 2010)

nice one buddy...i guess your H6 will have a smaller scale than your H7 ...


----------



## Jogeta (Jun 29, 2010)

mega nice! where is The Huf btw? :s


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 29, 2010)

Jogeta said:


> mega nice! where is The Huf btw? :s



self-banned himself some months ago...


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 29, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> nice one buddy...i guess your H6 will have a smaller scale than your H7 ...


 
Yes sir. As cool as 7 extended range are, I AM a 6 string 25.5 guy and always will be. That H7 plays wonderfully for something so out of my character though... and anything shorter than 27 scale that drop A flat wouldn't work too well IMO.

Either way. Yep.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 29, 2010)

jymellis said:


> ummm i have to go for now, i will be back in about 5 minutes and kinda weary


 
Yeah I literally began dancing random dances from the 70s to the 80s after Patrick sent me these pictures. 

Stop... hammertime....


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 29, 2010)

Just because I forgot... here are pics of the "joint" two piece ELM. Instead of just gluing it together, Patrick did something pretty cool, using a shark tooth... joint. Never seen anything like this except on some acoustic guitars.

Pretty cool and unique if you ask me. He borrowed parts from his Sharkdroid.







Why not just get one piece Mahogany you ask?


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 29, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


> Yeah I literally began dancing random dances from the 70s to the 80s after Patrick sent me these pictures.
> 
> Stop... hammertime....


I had the Huf dance at my job too when he sent me pics of the spalted maple  I have to be very careful not to yell too loud at my job when I get update pics too.

I hate FEDEX...my hipshot tuners are in Johannesburg (South Afrika)...they sent it to swezland Afrika instead of Switzerland...


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 29, 2010)

goddamn these guitars are looking pretty cool.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 29, 2010)

Those are the two most beautiful pieces of maple I've seen in a while.



Can't wait for more.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 29, 2010)

I feel like its safe to assume that you have limitless funds, no?


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 29, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> I feel like its safe to assume that you have limitless funds, no?



Far from it dude... just unloading and reloading.  Looks real limitless but you sell all your gear to re-load, and decide to have select pieces instead of quantity. This is like the line up of my dreams really.

12 years in the making maybe?

The Blackmachine is a beast by the way.


----------



## liamh (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow that guitar literally looks on fire


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 29, 2010)

That guitar is gorgeous dude.It's very outta character for the Huf with all that maple but I'm glad he did it.I may have to unload something to order one.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 30, 2010)

THAT is beautiful. A hufschmid 7 is my dream guitar right now. Pat if you ever read on here! I love your guitars and someday, one will be MINE!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 30, 2010)

Fuck, that looks fantastic.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 30, 2010)

It's good to see pat opening up on other wood choises and techniques, huge +1.

Looking brilliant!


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeroenofzo said:


> It's good to see pat opening up on other wood choises and techniques, huge +1.
> 
> Looking brilliant!


 
Thanks my Netherland brosef!

Patrick actually was always open and did use maple necks/tops. I don't know why anyone wouldn't just ask and he'd do. I guess those in the market for a Hufschmid Guitar have already the need for his signature distressed/mahogany look. Which in its own right looks bad ass to me. I just wanted something more crazy in my head.

I DO think there was an issue of his maple supplier that he used to make necks though, which explains no maple necks for awhile. He couldn't find the right supplier whether that be bulk of wood or seasoning and what not.

The one he liked went out of business and only now has he found a supplier that works for him and gives him awesome stuff like the birdseye maple you see. Works for me.

Maple and Mahogany necks... can't really lose.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 30, 2010)

White Cluster said:


> That guitar is gorgeous dude.It's very outta character for the Huf with all that maple but I'm glad he did it.I may have to unload something to order one.


 
You wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 30, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> I had the Huf dance at my job too when he sent me pics of the spalted maple  I have to be very careful not to yell too loud at my job when I get update pics too.
> 
> I hate FEDEX...my hipshot tuners are in Johannesburg (South Afrika)...they sent it to swezland Afrika instead of Switzerland...


 
I just sang that Toto song... sorry to hear. You'll get it soon enough. 

Yeah people at work was just giving me weird looks. I am like "You guys do this shit too!"

Watching Dancing with the Stars... or whatever crap is on TV these days.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 30, 2010)

I've seen way too many Hufschmid threads lately... I'm GASing quite badly. This project seems to have a really bright future


----------



## Jogeta (Jun 30, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> self-banned himself some months ago...



Self banned?  That totally sucks! He's like one of the best dudes on here! Will be be back at some point?


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 30, 2010)

First couple of oil coats are on... somebody lit the droid on FIRE!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 30, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> self-banned himself some months ago...



As opposed to self-banning someone else. 

I must say that I really like the fact that Patrick is branching out regarding the options he offers. I found his previous options to be somewhat limiting, but these are tasty.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 30, 2010)

HOLY GUACAMOLE!
omfgomgomg
Best top ever, i believe that says it all. I should just give up with my build... no point now.
btw, there is ome really nice figure in the FB


----------



## synrgy (Jun 30, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


>



DUDE. 



That looks AMAZING. Patrick is the man. I hope I can afford one of his builds some day..


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 30, 2010)

You can slap that maple on a hotrod and be the man.
Fuck airbrushed flames


----------



## Ben.Last (Jun 30, 2010)

The color on those pics looks to have been really saturated in photoshop or something. I'd love to see some natural pics of it.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 30, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> The color on those pics looks to have been really saturated in photoshop or something. I'd love to see some natural pics of it.



Wait till the next batch. These are for my personal PC background screen saver stuff.  Just a contrast boost. No saturation manipulation.


----------



## cyril v (Jun 30, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


>



that is fukkin epic as hell right there!!


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 30, 2010)

God damn, that is SEXY!!!! Lucky man, you are.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 30, 2010)

Sweet jesus


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 30, 2010)

Shame Huf self banned, he knew more about building guitars than anyone on this forum imo and he seems to be doing even more interesting work now. Really nice guitar dude!


----------



## White Cluster (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone else see the cool skull in the figuring under the bridge pup? Sick!..Unfortunately it will be obscured by the bridge but WOW..Amazing top


----------



## leandroab (Jun 30, 2010)

I can actually see a whole deamn head.. Quilt finishes always have weird faces and shit..

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THIS FINISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 30, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I can actually see a whole deamn head.. Quilt finishes always have weird faces and shit..
> 
> HOLY FUCKING SHIT THIS FINISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know it reminds me of the scene.. of Fire.. in Terminator 2 in the opening sequence. Yes I am bummed it'll be covered!!!


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 30, 2010)

White Cluster said:


> Anyone else see the cool skull in the figuring under the bridge pup? Sick!..Unfortunately it will be obscured by the bridge but WOW..Amazing top



Yes, Patrick relaly went out of his way


----------



## powergroover (Jun 30, 2010)

White Cluster said:


> Anyone else see the cool skull in the figuring under the bridge pup? Sick!..Unfortunately it will be obscured by the bridge but WOW..Amazing top



OMG  yeah that somewhat look like a skull/tiger/dog,amazing


----------



## darren (Jun 30, 2010)

That's a seriously incredible piece of wood! What does it look like without the contrast boosted?


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jun 30, 2010)

YOU ARE A GOD HUFFY!!!


----------



## jbcrazy (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 1, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Shame Huf self banned, he knew more about building guitars than anyone on this forum imo and he seems to be doing even more interesting work now. Really nice guitar dude!



I don't want to get too into this topic because I think we all know how that ends up but I think it's safe to say that he builds some of the most beautiful, now, as for knowing more about it... I know he has some ideas that run counter to what a lot of luthiers consider common knowledge. I think we should leave it at that though.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 1, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Fuck, that looks fantastic.





fantastic indeed


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 1, 2010)

'bout time he started using maple.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm completely friggin' astounded... I can't believe that's a piece of real wood, it's too damn awesome. Again, you are a lucky man.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 1, 2010)

Man, that is just unreal!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you have an un photoshopped image? It still looks contrasty in that photo and I want to see it au natural!


----------



## Rusti (Jul 2, 2010)

.. looks like someone is having fun with photoshop


----------



## jbcrazy (Jul 2, 2010)

Rusti said:


> .. looks like someone is having fun with photoshop


 
The last images aren't contrast boosted. I guess I could go into photoshop and pull down the contrast to make a couple people happy but I don't care enough. Wait for the new pics so I can wash the image out and have more fun with photoshop.  

Thanks for the kind post though people! ... The guitar won't be lame though. 

The flames really do look insane.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jul 2, 2010)

On a more relevant note... Hannes bridges. They look cool. Hopefully all the goodwill about them will make my "no hipshot bridge" nervousness be worth it.
http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/5233/photo597.jpg


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 2, 2010)

The pictures you posted still look funny, note his fingers. (not of the hardware)


----------



## jbcrazy (Jul 2, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> The pictures you posted still look funny, note his fingers. (not of the hardware)


 
Dude now I know I am not crazy. I DIDN'T TOUCH IT. 

Haha.

Maybe Patrick naturally is starting to glow or something.  Really though guys I kindly ask to keep it on topic. If the contrast bothers you just don't look. The thread is entirely optional.  So this is the last post on this. I swear, no tampering beyond the first ones which were FOR MY USE. If I want to photoshop a dragon on the picture, I'll do it and will admit to it.

The hand does look a little sharp though. Thanks.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'm just saying though, people selling shit to their consumers should always show things as they are and as real as possible. Especially with guitar finishes  That being said, you are lucky man.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jul 2, 2010)

Wi77iam said:


> Yeah, I'm just saying though, people selling shit to their consumers should always show things as they are and as real as possible. Especially with guitar finishes  That being said, you are lucky man.


 
Thank you. 

To capture the true beauty/realism of the instrument by photgraphy is a talent. I'll be sure to note the realism next time. And to be honest Patrick's work looks way more fantastic (Based on my H7) on touched up photos and untouched photos... and even photos with Jessica Alba...

What a lie on the last one.


----------



## Rusti (Jul 3, 2010)

jbcrazy said:


>



eheh this one is not edited 
I believe you didnt edit the photos, and this means he did it before sending it to you 
The quality of the photos is quite low, he probably took it with a mobile phone, this can give some contrast or unreal colors to the photos, but not like the previous one of the guitar top wich are obviously edited.
Im sure the guitar looks great even without edits


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 3, 2010)

I doubt a mere colour edit that probably wasn't even done in photoshop, more likely something like the photobucket editer, could have a huge impact on the way that finish looks, I'm sure it looks much better than that in person, no worries of foul play here


----------



## MacTown09 (Jul 3, 2010)

Come on guys we are talking about Huf! We all know and respect him. I am sure he edited the pictures to make them more accurate! He DOES NOT need to make his work seem better than it already is. Thats impossible anyway.


----------



## Rashputin (Jul 3, 2010)

jymellis said:


> ummm i have to go for now, i will be back in about 5 minutes and kinda weary



haha


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 4, 2010)

Sigh... What have I started. I wasn't implying that there was some wrong doing here with the photo editing. I assumed it was done for artistic enhancement. I just wanted to see some au natural pics, that's all.


----------



## jbcrazy (Jul 4, 2010)

Either way, passing photo gate.  Haha. Its all good guys.

The guitar has caught a little snag... and may have major altertions. Thank god nothing to the top and body. But yes, the guitar will be shifting looks...

I am actually anxious to see what happens. I have faith in Patrick and will keep ya'll up to date!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 4, 2010)

GUYS

Huf takes all of his customer photos with a Cellphone camera. Sony something. If he edits the colors or something to compensate, WHO CARES?


----------



## leandroab (Jul 4, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> GUYS
> 
> Huf takes all of his customer photos with a Cellphone camera. Sony something. If he edits the colors or something to compensate, WHO CARES?


----------



## jbcrazy (Jul 4, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> GUYS
> 
> Huf takes all of his customer photos with a Cellphone camera. Sony something. If he edits the colors or something to compensate, WHO CARES?


 
Yes it defintely isn't a Canon 5D Mark II Haha.

Huf has sent some untouched pictures of my other guitar from him. Those look extremely DULL in comparison to the guitar in real life. 

Its give and take really. Unless your camera is a beast.

I agree with you completely.


----------



## Rusti (Jul 5, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> GUYS
> 
> Huf takes all of his customer photos with a Cellphone camera. Sony something. If he edits the colors or something to compensate, WHO CARES?



You cant recover the low quality of pic just editing colors or saturation etc..
My question is: why to edit a guitar photo making it look different from how it really is? I have no doubt it looks great in person, thats why it doesnt need an edit in my opinion 

I also edited the pics of my guitar but is just for giving more an artistic look than trying to make it look different:


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 5, 2010)

I've created a monster


----------



## jbcrazy (Jul 5, 2010)

Until I get the guitar in, I see no reason why to have a little fun especially w/ a "fire" guitar. The second set a photos I imagine will not be far off from the finished product. 

The editted ones as I said before was for my own use and I feel that is "artistic".

This thread was seriously derailed. Haha. And so is the guitar for that matter. 

Infernodroid 2.0 people. Watch out for it in a NGD.




Rusti said:


> You cant recover the low quality of pic just editing colors or saturation etc..
> My question is: why to edit a guitar photo making it look different from how it really is? I have no doubt it looks great in person, thats why it doesnt need an edit in my opinion
> 
> I also edited the pics of my guitar but is just for giving more an artistic look than trying to make it look different:


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 5, 2010)

Bah humbug, it'll look more or less the same. We've talked enough about it, more details on the changes to this baby!


----------



## Rusti (Jul 5, 2010)

Lern2swim said:


> I've created a monster







i accept other's opinions and i gave mine, peace


----------

